
Take your startup on exchange to Campus Seoul - janober
https://www.blog.google/topics/google-asia/take-your-startup-exchange-campus-seoul/
======
djchung23
Curious, what's the pitch for this being in Seoul? What are the unique
insights from a Korean e-commerce company that could be widely applicable to
other e-commerce startups?

